# whittingham hospital



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Guys im new to this site, i have visted whittingham 4-5 times up to now and we would love more people to come and join us on exploring this brilliant place, its one of them places you never get sick of! yes all the corridors may look the same but when you find somthing new you get a buzz, and when you do it in the dark its scary but funny, as i fell threw the floor last time, i am from preston and when someone used to say whittingham it was kind of a taboo subject for some reason but all said and done when somthing is not ment to be done you just have to do it and we are all glad we did but its just a shame we left it a bit to late as it is very run down now and due to b knocked down within the next year or so, thats why we want to get the best out of it now.
if you fancy a trip with us just let me know its somthing you dont wanna miss out on, hope i havnt gone on to much lol,


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 18, 2007)

Hiya local-lass
I'm not up your way but just wanted to say hi and welcome to the forum. Hope you enjoy it here. 

Cheers


----------



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi foxylady.
i am sure i will love it on here, i didnt know there was so many people with the same intrest thought i was a bit loopy!! will be good to talk to people that like the same things


----------



## snappel (Dec 18, 2007)

local-lass said:


> its one of them places you never get sick of!


Them places or _those_ places?


----------



## lilli (Dec 18, 2007)

> i didnt know there was so many people with the same intrest



What like smashing windows in whittingham??


----------



## krela (Dec 18, 2007)

What's with the pissy replies?


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 18, 2007)

Um welcome to the site, but Have I missed something here? We are normally a very friendly bunch.

S


----------



## lilli (Dec 18, 2007)

krela said:


> What's with the pissy replies?



If your meaning mine (didn't know snappel had posted) local - lass posted _somewhere else_ of her Whit adventure which involved smashing a window to get out.


----------



## krela (Dec 18, 2007)

Aah I see, thanks lillimouse.

Local-lass, if you think that kind of behaviour is okay then I'm afraid you aren't very welcome here.

I suggest you read this thread.


----------



## chelle (Dec 18, 2007)

I was about to sign up for a guided tour but dont wanna get involved in aggro,after all I am a senior citizen of 49!


----------



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

well guys i am sorry but as my other post said on the other board my friend was panicing she was hyperventerlating what was i supposed to do leave her stuck in there, well if you guys would do that to your friends thats very very wrong, it was not my fault the floor caved in and we got lost was it, as i said i am sorry and if you want to boot me fair enough but at the end of the day my friends needs were more important.


----------



## smileysal (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm guessing your friend has asthma or panic attacks? If someone panics, it just makes the situation ten times worse. If you're with someone who starts to panic, you have to handle the situation in a better way than smashing a window to get out of anywhere. Talk to the person, calm them down, again by talking to them, try to get them to breath slower, if necessary, make sure you have a paper bag and get them to blow into that. Failing that, get them to hold their hand loosely over their own mouth and try to get them breathing through their nose. If they have an inhaler use that as a last resort.

Yep, been there, had panic attacks, and thats what medical staff told me to do, and also have asthma, so been there as well. 

Lastly, Welcome to the forum. Please don't smash windows/doors etc to get out. That makes exploring much harder for the people who are actually interested in the buildings etc.

 Sal


----------



## krela (Dec 18, 2007)

local-lass said:


> well guys i am sorry but as my other post said on the other board my friend was panicing she was hyperventerlating what was i supposed to do leave her stuck in there, well if you guys would do that to your friends thats very very wrong, it was not my fault the floor caved in and we got lost was it, as i said i am sorry and if you want to boot me fair enough but at the end of the day my friends needs were more important.



It WAS your groups fault the floor collapsed and it WAS your groups fault that you got lost. YOU put yourself into that situation and were found wanting. It's hardly the buildings fault is it? 

If you aren't capable of entering a derelict building without making a floor collapse or finding your way back out again then you probably shouldn't be doing it in the first place and you wont get much attention or respect from those that can.

That being said I sympathise for what sounds like a not very nice experience for you and your friends and I hope you all learn from your mistakes (because they were mistakes) and don't let it happen again!


----------



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

thankyou for ur reply smileysal yes she was having a panic attack and we didnt know what to do that was a last resort and we do regret it, cos we do like the old places and what other people have done (chav's) is a mess and we hate them for it, but as i said my friends health was in danger and she was more important, 
i am sorry for what we did and i dont want to argue with people i want to make friends and go explore places with them, we really do enjoy it.


----------



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

krela it was dark our touch was out and the new batterys did not work and as the floor is rotting under the carpet we could not see it was safe enough to start, yes we got carried away and not checking the floor before we go, we use the beems most the time as i said tho just got carried away, it will never happen again that i can promise. and as i said if you guys dont want to post to me i understand


----------



## smileysal (Dec 18, 2007)

Just feel the beams with your feet and you should have no problems with the flooring etc.

And remember the tips if your friend has a panic attack again, trust me, it does work. I've had to do that to a few friends a few times. getting good at it lol.

ps, and buy a wind up torch as a back up


----------



## krela (Dec 18, 2007)

local-lass said:


> krela it was dark our touch was out and the new batterys did not work and as the floor is rotting under the carpet we could not see it was safe enough to start, yes we got carried away and not checking the floor before we go, we use the beems most the time as i said tho just got carried away, it will never happen again that i can promise. and as i said if you guys dont want to post to me i understand



Like I said, I'm sure you'll learn from your mistakes... falling through a floor is not something many people want to happen twice


----------



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

smileysal thankyou for understanding, as you will know its not nice when they have a panic attack i just wanted to do the best thing and get her out, the only doors open were to the court yards and as they were made in a way not to let people get out, we were up the creek without a paddle really, we have explored this place before and for some reason we just lost our barrings, i will be sure to take 10 packs of batterys next time candles wind up torch the lot!!.
thanks again love


----------



## smileysal (Dec 18, 2007)

Be wary of the the candles, you don't want to burn the place down! 

Just take your time when walking around derelict buildings and keep using the beams. Wear shoes that you can feel the beams and where the floor sags etc.


----------



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

trust me krela i dont want to fall threw that floor again thought i had lost my leg! lol. we have been on other times round this site but we are still newbies at it, just like everyone at the begining sure we are aloud a mistake or 2 to start with.


----------



## krela (Dec 18, 2007)

Check out the Help & FAQ forum for safety info, I don't want to be seeing any news reports about people injuring themselves! 

I know it's easy to get carried away when you're in cool places, but it really is best to be prepared and take a few precautions, and to know what the risks are so you know what to look out for. If you don't know it's a risk, you aren't going to see it until it's hit you!


----------



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

yes smileysal we dont want to burn down this beautifull place, it is a beautifull building and the work that was put into it i admire so very much, i just hope people can understand my view on it and not get pissy with me again, its hurtfull to post your first message and then get not so nice replys


----------



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

krela i will look at the FAQ now, and i do hope i have not made my chances of meeting new friends a no starter, just a silly thing that happend the first and last time.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 18, 2007)

krela said:


> Like I said, I'm sure you'll learn from your mistakes... falling through a floor is not something many people want to happen twice



Too right! I've done it myself and it was a totally stupid thing to do and my own fault through mucking about! Thankfully I lived to tell the tale...it is a funny story though!


----------



## krela (Dec 18, 2007)

Let's say no more on the subject.

Vandalism is a spiky subject in the urbex community (however justifiable it may be), and for understandable reasons I hope. It's best if any mention of it at all is left off public forums like this and kept between whoever needs to know about it.


----------



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

yes Foxylady it was funny to my friends!!! i nearly did somthing in my pants! if you get my drift, was a scary moment and i can asure you i will crawl and feel the floor before i get to exited lol


----------



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

thankyou krela i wont need to keep it between me and whoever because it wont b happening again!


----------



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

can i just say the offer is still open to anybody that does want to join us on exploring this site, we are not a bunch of vandals,


----------



## lilli (Dec 18, 2007)

krela said:


> Let's say no more on the subject.
> 
> Vandalism is a spiky subject in the urbex community (however justifiable it may be), and for understandable reasons I hope. It's best if any mention of it at all is left off public forums like this and kept between whoever needs to know about it.



apologies, I was at work with a min to spare  I now know the whole story and while not the best of situations, hopefully it has worked out ok and further explores will be less eventful


----------



## local-lass (Dec 18, 2007)

lillimouse no need for the apologies! i would be just as pissed if i read somthing like that, im just sorry i did not explain my-self more and it all got bit out of hand, why would we want to spoil such a wonderfull place, i can hand on heart say i would never do such a thing unless it was an emergency i can asure you and it will never happen again unless a fire broke out (WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN LIT BY ME) LOL. anyway lets put all this behind us, we all like the same thing thats why we are on this site, i hope to chat to you soon, im off to my bed i can hear it calling me! lol


----------



## King Al (Dec 19, 2007)

OOOO a lot happening in this thread!! welcome local-lass, I would love to visit whittingham again but a little far for me to travel. if i am in the area i'll give you a shout


----------



## krela (Dec 19, 2007)

If people do want to take local-lass up on her offer it would be appreciated if you could do it via private message.

We don't encourage organisation of visits in public view, security and landowners do visit this and other similar websites to see what's going on


----------



## local-lass (Dec 19, 2007)

krela i was just about to say, if anyone wants to talk about anything to do with a vist please PM me.


----------



## local-lass (Dec 19, 2007)

hiya King Al 
yeah give us a shout if your ever in this neck of the woods, hope to see you soon!


----------



## dungbug (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi local-Lass, welcome to the forum. I can see both sides to this, I haven't been to a building that is unstable yet so I can't say how I'd react so no judgement is being passed by dungbug. You seem to have a natural appreciation for derelicts & good intentions, just a situation gone bad is the way I read it. I visited a derelict farm which was being lived in by a homeless person who wasn't friendly in the slightest! (trip wires.......looking for me with bricks in his hands.......you get the idea), just stay cool and put it down to experience. I've always been on my own with the sites I've visited, I think after reading this I'll take a friend along. I never thought what I'd do if I got injured or trapped, Mrs Dungbug has no interest in it really (although she likes the photo's).........I'll drag a friend along to the next site. 

Enjoy your stay, look forward to seeing some photo's!


----------



## local-lass (Dec 19, 2007)

Hi dungbug,
yes i would recomend taking a friend, im just glad i did on my last vist to this site, they had to pull me out of the floor and put it this way i aint a size 8!!! the thing is when i tell people about my intrests same as with my friends we get funny looks all because we are in our early 20's people think we should be ripping the place up or out getting drunk and causing arggo were ever we go!
its not nice being put into that sort of group because we really do enjoy going round this site, just a shame its being ripped down in a year or so. well thankyou for your post and if ur up this way give us a shout can sort somthing out.


----------



## dungbug (Dec 19, 2007)

Thank you for the offer, I wouldn't worry about it. The fact that you're on here would tell me that it was for interest, not to vandalise. I'm in the same boat, people think I'm at the site to smash stuff or 'shoot up'...........D'you think its my Mohican that gives that impression?


----------



## local-lass (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL Mmmmm could be dungbug, but people shouldnt pass judgment before they know whats going on! 
i cant wait to get back to whittingham after xmas i love being there but dont in a way lol, it can be scary somtimes! of course this place is huge and have alot of groups going round and most of them time you will never cross paths but when you hear somthing you do wonder was that another group or a spook LOL, im addicted to doing stuff like this it gives me such a buzz do you get that same feeling?
lol


----------



## dungbug (Dec 20, 2007)

I do! I've always gone to sites on my own though, knowing that no one is around...............But when someone appears its a bit of a shock!


----------



## local-lass (Dec 20, 2007)

i think i better keep a extra pair pants in my bag! cos after my last trip there i nearly needed them lol, it does get a bit on the scary side now and again, i am learning to control myself and not run off like a did on the first few times lol.


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 20, 2007)

local-lass said:


> krela i will look at the FAQ now, and i do hope i have not made my chances of meeting new friends a no starter, just a silly thing that happend the first and last time.



Hey we all make mistakes I myself know all about this, and some people not on this forum but another one will never let me forget about it, but certain people on this one have heard both sides of the argument and they now trust me. (I hope) but dont let it ruin you exploring and meeting new friends, as someone I explore with said to me once its not what you did its what you do now and dont make the same mistake again.

Welcome again and have fun exploring.

S


----------



## local-lass (Dec 20, 2007)

Thankyou sheep for your kind words, it was a mistake as we all have them! i just hope like you said it has not stopped me and my friends meeting people with the same interest as us, it would be a shame if it did, just one of those things eh! we live to learn and learn to live.


----------



## murph (Sep 25, 2009)

local-lass said:


> Hi Guys im new to this site, i have visted whittingham 4-5 times up to now and we would love more people to come and join us on exploring this brilliant place, its one of them places you never get sick of! yes all the corridors may look the same but when you find somthing new you get a buzz, and when you do it in the dark its scary but funny, as i fell threw the floor last time, i am from preston and when someone used to say whittingham it was kind of a taboo subject for some reason but all said and done when somthing is not ment to be done you just have to do it and we are all glad we did but its just a shame we left it a bit to late as it is very run down now and due to b knocked down within the next year or so, thats why we want to get the best out of it now.
> if you fancy a trip with us just let me know its somthing you dont wanna miss out on, hope i havnt gone on to much lol,



Good evening, just wanted to say hi to everyone. I worked @ Whittingham Hospital in the 60's & 70's & would love to see it again but just to far to travel..


----------

